# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  واسه آزاد بیوتکنولوژی بدون ازمون چقد شانس دارم؟

## TheDreamer

آغا سلام. من مدل دیپلمم یکیش 15.80 یکیشم 15.90. خواستم ببینم واسه آزاد بدون ازمون چقد شانس دارم؟؟؟ اولویت بندی من اینطوریه . مشهد . اهواز .  یادگار امام شهر ری. ورامین... البته هنوز دفترچه نیومده ولی با استنادبه سال های پیش همینا هست احتمالا. مرسی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## TheDreamer

Up

----------


## TheDreamer

یه نکته دیگه هم اینه که این رشته توی دفترچه تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن 99 هم بودش :Yahoo (114):  ینی چطوریاس؟ زیاد طرفدار نداشته خواستن صندلی پر کنن و کیلویی قبول می کنن؟ دوستانی که اطلاع دارن ما رو از این حال خراب در بیارن  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## TheDreamer

Anybody Home؟

----------


## MehranWilson

قبولی نگران نباش
چه رشته ای میخای؟

----------


## Shah1n

> یه نکته دیگه هم اینه که این رشته توی دفترچه تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن 99 هم بودش ینی چطوریاس؟ زیاد طرفدار نداشته خواستن صندلی پر کنن و کیلویی قبول می کنن؟ دوستانی که اطلاع دارن ما رو از این حال خراب در بیارن


بله طرفدار نداره و صندلی خالی دارن
رشته خیلی خوبیه ولی موقعیت شغلیش کمه برای همین کم طرفداره
قبولی نگران نباش

----------

